# Freie Formen aus Photoshop nach Fireworks



## Eistee (10. April 2005)

Hi,
Ich habe mir für Photoshop ein Paket mit weiteren freien Formen im *.csh-Format runter geladen.
Nun würde ich eine Form aus diesem Paket gerne in einem Fireworks Projekt verwenden. Wie stell ich es an, dass ich die Form vom einen in das andere programm bekome und sie in Fireworks auch noch voll editierbar bleibt?
Hoffe, ihr kennt da eine Lösung.
Danke!


----------



## Eistee (13. April 2005)

Sieht hier niemand eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. April 2005)

Die Form als Pfad in ein Bild einfügen und dann nach Illustrator *.ai exportieren.
Illustrator-Dateien kannst du dann ja in Fireworks wieder einfügen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

